# How to make your poodle talk



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I heard my poodles say, "Blech!" tonight! Someone implied that because Maddy ate a ball (which resulted in her surgery earlier this summer), she didn't have enough chewing satisfaction. As a diligent provider of RMB's, bullies, tendons and other chewing fun, I don't believe that's true but as a poodle lover who wants the best for my girls, I have been experimenting with more raw foods/bones than usual just in case there's an element of truth to it. I tried out raw chicken livers today and am pretty sure I heard my poodles say, "GROSS!!!!" They definitely all turned up their noses at it, even my Boston...and they eat poop! (deer, horse, goose...whatever is available really) So, as a vegetarian, I'm very glad I don't have to try giving them THAT again!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My old poodle used to have this disconcerting habit of letting out a loud sigh when human conversation had been going on too long for her liking. Family members took it in stride, but guests were a bit shocked. She was not the least bit subtle about it, either. The dramatic sigh was often followed by a yawn and then, she would turn her back on the chatterbox. By the way, chicken liver is a reject here, too. Mr. Picky will eat it, if it is Southern fried...uh, no, not going to happen.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Have to say, I fried it. In a little bit of butter and broth. They liked it then! Hey I'm a single mom, I have a thing about wasting food


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I feed my girls liver occasionally. I boil it. I looked on the internet and this was the easiest method I found. I have a big old pot and I put all the liver I have in at once, so I don't have to mess with it too often. I freeze the extra.
While it's boiling I put a wooden spoon across the top of the pot to keep it from boiling over and creating a mess (as happened to me the first time!). I also scoop out the foamy stuff that rises to the top. I don't know if this is neccessary but I know you do this for chicken, so I do it for the liver.
After the liver is cooked, I save the broth as well. I pour it in an old pitcher and put it in the fridge and pour it over their kibble all week. They love it!
So for about 30 minutes of tending to a pot, I get a lot of liver and broth to dole out. 
But boy, that raw liver is gross stuff, ack.


----------

